# GMG - one side hotter than the other?



## firewife (Dec 28, 2014)

I have a Green Mountain Grill and I'm noticing that the right side of the grill is significantly hotter than the left side.  Is this normal or do I have an issue with my grill?


----------



## bear55 (Dec 28, 2014)

I own a Rec Tec and the right side is a bit hotter than the left but not significantly.  What do you consider significant?

Richard


----------



## firewife (Dec 28, 2014)

Well, I smoked a prime rib for the first time on Xmas and according to Jeff's book, it should have taken 5 hours to cook and it took about half that - it was on the hotter side.  I also smoked a pork tenderloin last week on the hotter side and it was overdone in 1.5 hours.


----------

